# Ruby African Grey



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Thought Id share a few pictures of Ruby my African grey I've had her for 9 years and she's 9 years old . 
She can be a right b***h sometimes but love her none the less.








I've just today made her this stand also and once she's used to it and ive covered it in toys I'll get a few pictures of her using it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ruby is a bonny girl! And nice play stand! :2thumb:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheers Collin, even better with the stand it cost me in all £28.09!!


----------



## Dutchology (Jun 17, 2009)

Who's a pretty girl then?  Very nice. You've got to love greys. They're such a rewarding bird. Our fella is a cheeky pup, but can be good when he has to be.

That stand looks great!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ashley_Holings said:


> Cheers Collin, even better with the stand it cost me in all £28.09!!


Wow Ashley, thats a bargain! Those big Java Trees sell for between £100 - £299!!! :gasp:


----------



## Ashley_Holings (Aug 3, 2009)

Rubys slowly getting used to her new play stand, I'm going to order one of those make your own toys packs which is £20.99 and put bits and bobs all over it to make it for interesting :mf_dribble:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

she is beautiful :flrt: i just love greys, mine is my world

great stand and a very good price for the wood too


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

What a lovely bird she is, they are such fabulous animals to keep.


----------



## Mouki (Apr 29, 2009)

She is gorgeous. I'd love an african grey, they are by farrr my favourite parrots. 
You've also given me an idea for a stand for my parrot 
*goes to nick a branch out the snake viv* :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ashley_Holings said:


> Rubys slowly getting used to her new play stand, I'm going to order one of those make your own toys packs which is £20.99 and put bits and bobs all over it to make it for interesting :mf_dribble:
> image


Aww, she looks settled there mate!


----------

